# Haydn's Seven Last Words



## HaydnBearstheClock

I recently purchased Haydn's Seven Last Words (orchestral Version) conducted by Paul Angerer. I was just wondering, for those who are familiar with the work, how do you like it? I was initially a bit dissapointed by it but it has been growing on me. I've learned to appreciate its original tone and Haydn's clever use of the bass lines. Melodically the work was a bit dissapointing, I found Haydn had better melodic ideas in his symphonies. But, again, the work has been growing on me and Angerer's Version is very well played. I actually enjoy the piece and its atmosphere quite a bit, especially how Haydn manages to build and keep tension throughout. 

Opinions?


----------



## Ukko

You are probably aware that there is a string quartet(?) version, made to assist presentation practice mostly, and a voices-added version, made because other composers were doing it and Haydn wanted it done right.

The form and content of the work is somewhat constrained by its purpose. The orchestration also seems somewhat under-orchestrated in the obvious places, because Haydn was strangely unfamiliar with Romantic practice.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Actually, I find the orchestration to be very well done in some areas, especially the way the horns come in at the right moments. For me, this is probably one of the work's strengths in that Haydn picks the right moments when to insert the winds. I also enjoy the insertions of dissonances and the use of pauses. 

It's true that the work is of course a classical one and that it's constrained by the fact that it had to contain 7 slow movements. I enjoy the baroque elements of the work as well. I intend to explore the work a bit more and see how it holds up with Haydn's greatest works.

Yes, I know of the different versions but wanted to start with the orchestral one. YouTube has a quartet rendition by the Aeolian, I find they do a very good job.

Do you enjoy the piece, by the way?


----------



## KenOC

Re the thread title, "Haydn's Seven Last Words"...

I understand that they were actually, "Is that pizza I ordered here yet?" Alas, he was never to enjoy it...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Wasn't it something along the lines of 'Don't worry children, when Haydn is here, no harm can come to you' . Haha, I'm not sure if this was his famous humour at work. Then again, that phrase is a bit longer than 7 words.


----------



## jurianbai

hmm... when Haydn begin to sounds like Schubert('s Death and the Maiden) would that not sounds cool?

well, actually I also often skip the middle sections (all that sonatas parts), but the opening movement and the finale are really cool, for Haydn.


----------



## Wood

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I recently purchased Haydn's Seven Last Words (orchestral Version) conducted by Paul Angerer. I was just wondering, for those who are familiar with the work, how do you like it? I was initially a bit dissapointed by it but it has been growing on me. I've learned to appreciate its original tone and Haydn's clever use of the bass lines. Melodically the work was a bit dissapointing, I found Haydn had better melodic ideas in his symphonies. But, again, the work has been growing on me and Angerer's Version is very well played. I actually enjoy the piece and its atmosphere quite a bit, especially how Haydn manages to build and keep tension throughout.
> 
> Opinions?


Are you happy with Angerer's recording?

I have the SQ, choral & piano transcription of this piece, but the Angerer seems to be the only orchestral version currently available from the main outlets.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

actually, you can buy Savall's Version and there was another lesser known conductor from Spain, I believe, who conducted it. You can try order it from www.amazon.de (German site) and write 'Haydn Sieben letzten Worte' in the search engine.

I find Angerer's version to be very well done actually - I've listened to some samples and it impressed me more than the other versions did, so I went for it. The horns 'bite' in the right places and the atmosphere and melodies are played with Feeling. The booklet is also not bad, there are parts in musical notation (the main themes). The recording doesn't seem to be that well known, but I like it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jurianbai said:


> hmm... when Haydn begin to sounds like Schubert('s Death and the Maiden) would that not sounds cool?
> 
> well, actually I also often skip the middle sections (all that sonatas parts), but the opening movement and the finale are really cool, for Haydn.


Yeah, the introduction is also one of my favourites, it has an original sound to it. The first Sonata is ok, I like the second one better. I'm going to have to rate them eventually. The beginning of the fifth sonata is cool too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

This work has continued growing me now that I own it - it's somewhat addicitve because of Haydn's constant clever shifting in moods. And I'm beginning to appreciate the melodies in the work more - sonata VI is quite catchy in this regard.


----------



## Ukko

The 7LW is 'program music' of a sort. and is an excellent example of the 'degree of programming' I can tolerate. The movement titles _set the scene_, allowing whimsy to do the rest.


----------



## quack

There is also a recent arrangement by José Peris Lacasa for quartet and mezzo-soprano, haven't heard it though









I'm not really a big fan of Haydn's string quartets, too classical for my liking, but I think the 7 Words is a great large scale SQ work, and I really like the choral version a lot as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Haydn's Seven Last Words... is one of my favorites among his many masterpieces. I agree that you might want to give Jordi Savall's orchestral version a listen as well as explore the quartet and choral versions. I personally prefer the latter two over the original orchestral composition... and the string quartet version most of all (I have recordings by the Emmersons, Lindseys, and Fitzwilliam String Quartet.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Haydn's Seven Last Words... is one of my favorites among his many masterpieces. I agree that you might want to give Jordi Savall's orchestral version a listen as well as explore the quartet and choral versions. I personally prefer the latter two over the original orchestral composition... and the string quartet version most of all (I have recordings by the Emmersons, Lindseys, and Fitzwilliam String Quartet.


many masterpieces indeed .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Haydn's Seven Last Words... is one of my favorites among his many masterpieces. I agree that you might want to give Jordi Savall's orchestral version a listen as well as explore the quartet and choral versions. I personally prefer the latter two over the original orchestral composition... and the string quartet version most of all (I have recordings by the Emmersons, Lindseys, and Fitzwilliam String Quartet.


Yeah, I guess it's very subjective when it comes to deciding on which version one likes best. I found the Aeolian quartet's interpretation, which is also on Youtube, to be very good. I've heard the choral version as well but somehow found that the atmosphere comes across better on the orchestral version. But they're all different and interesting in their own way.


----------



## Ukko

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yeah, I guess it's very subjective when it comes to deciding on which version one likes best. I found the Aeolian quartet's interpretation, which is also on Youtube, to be very good. I've heard the choral version as well but somehow found that the atmosphere comes across better on the orchestral version. But they're all different and interesting in their own way.


My understanding is that the 7LWOCOTC were interludes between soliloquies by the officiating priest, performing the Stations of the Cross. I wonder, if that is correct, if there is a recording (in English) of the entire ceremony.

[Edit: OK looks like the 7LW and the Stations are different things. So... Maybe the work by Benjamin Cornelius Bates will do for me; *if* I can find a recording.

Also, Orlando di Lasso's _Septem verba Domini_ needs to be heard by me. ]


----------



## Novelette

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Haydn's Seven Last Words... is one of my favorites among his many masterpieces. I agree that you might want to give Jordi Savall's orchestral version a listen as well as explore the quartet and choral versions. I personally prefer the latter two over the original orchestral composition... and the string quartet version most of all (I have recordings by the *Emersons*, Lindseys, and Fitzwilliam String Quartet.


I have the Emerson and Kodaly Quartet recordings. The Emerson performance is the superior one.


----------



## Karabiner

The Quator Mosaiques recording is outstanding as always.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I bought the oratorio version rather than the orchestral version as I thought the singing would add more colour seeing all the inner movements are relatively similar in pace. I'm interested in investigating the SQ arrangement, though - I just haven't got around to it.


----------



## Guest

For me, as with most else he has done - Savall's version reigns supreme. I'm talking about this recording:









I really like this work. I have heard a few other recordings, but still prefer this one. It also contains the spoken parts - perhaps not necessary, and uninteresting for the non-religious, but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DrMike said:


> For me, as with most else he has done - Savall's version reigns supreme. I'm talking about this recording:
> 
> View attachment 21384
> 
> 
> I really like this work. I have heard a few other recordings, but still prefer this one. It also contains the spoken parts - perhaps not necessary, and uninteresting for the non-religious, but I like it nonetheless.


He also made a DVD out of it - you can see it on YouTube, it's very well done.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> For me, as with most else he has done - Savall's version reigns supreme. I'm talking about this recording:
> 
> View attachment 21384
> 
> 
> I really like this work. I have heard a few other recordings, but still prefer this one. It also contains the spoken parts - perhaps not necessary, and uninteresting for the non-religious, but I like it nonetheless.


Bah. The spoken parts are in Latin.


----------



## Dustin

I adore this work greatly! The more I listen to it, the more I like it. It wasn't one to immediately grab my attention but now I rate it very highly in what works of Haydn I'm familiar with. I haven't listened to it quite enough yet to pick out my favorite movements but so far, they are pretty much all at a pretty high level. I listen to the Emerson String Quartet version.


----------



## BrunoMillot

Actually i like more the string quartet version


----------



## Mandryka

Scherchen played this very well.


----------

